# Let's use our knowledge – securing a house from scratch in emergency with no electric



## johnbarron (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope this thread can use the wealth of knowledge from posters here, to help everyone learn something new.
Let's start with a few assumptions:

1.	Some type of disaster that makes electricity unavailable (think EMP)
2.	You ARE NOT anywhere near your planned on survival location, and you cannot get there (assume too far/dangerous to travel there); and you have no weapons or BOB.
3.	You are in a warm climate (Florida) on the edge of a mid-size city (200,000).
4.	You have access to a concrete block single-story home (owned by a grandma with no camping or outdoor equipment and limited tools) and must share it with several family members, including elderly and young children.
5.	The home does NOT have septic, and has city water and sewer, but does have a well (attached to an electric pump) which is solely for lawn irrigation.
6.	You only have $300 cash on you and your entire party.

*Task:
Let's discuss things in increments of first days, first month, and first 6 months of the disaster that leaves you with zero electricity.*
I'll get things started:

First few days: secure as much as possible in terms of tools, weapons, camping/fishing/hunting gear, axes, and non-perishable foods/seeds from local stores and neighbors. Secure bikes.

First few weeks: determine whether city sewer is backing up into house due to no working pumping stations, and if so, dig up line and cut it (hacksaw). Regardless of the previous issue, dig pit and create latrine, and educate neighbors of same and burying waste; begin chopping down several trees to use for firewood; determine locations for hunting/trapping/fishing; coordinate with neighbors to discuss sanitation, food gathering/hunting parties, and security. I would also cut the pvc line by the irrigation well (pump motor) and try and create some type of water-capturing device fixed to a string to draw water out of the well.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

What about water collection from roofs after rain fall? not sure what time of year and haven't lived there but can assume there to be some rain. I would set up a rain water catch system using gutters to feed into barrels if available or some other container. This water would then have to be purified to be used for drinking water and cooking, by filtering boiling or adding bleach. 
wells are great if you can get the water out but in this case it is a electric pump. could this electric pump still be used with an alternate power source? this would be what I would try first before cutting the pipe. if you can locate a generator and use this to get the pump running your whole neighborhood would benefit. It is fairly simple to take a plug off of a dryer and convert your well pump from hard wired to a plug in. even if gas is unavailable from a station it could be taken from all the vehicles in the neighborhood.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Take over and secure the school. It is a much more securable building. LOL


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok using your premise there is no electricity from a EMP so your well will not work, the pump circuits may be fried, and most normal generators will also be fried. I think your premise is flawed thinking you will have well water without thinking that through. Also that close to the ocean is a fresh water well a reality? I don't know but I am suspecting it is not. I bring this up because if you don't have water, you are dead in 3-4 days end of story so the first week you need to be working that out.

I am impressed you knew to disconnect the sewer line from the house, not many people realize they will have a backflow of sewage water filling up their basements unless you do that.

Keep in mind "cutting wood" doesn't mean it will burn, here in Montana if you cut a dead standing tree it will need to be cured for several month before it is considered firewood. In the humid south that would probably be a lot longer.

Organizing neighbors is a great idea, I have a similar plan.

It varies by location but in an area with 200k people and I am assuming several towns with 50k, 34k, 8k, around that....

1. Get as much water and food as you can asap, gas stations, food banks, livestock feed stores, and normal stores as much as you can.
2. Hole up for the first 4 weeks, don't go outside, don't forage for food or water, just sit tight (I hope you have enough weapons to make this possible)
3. After the 4th week, if you survive, the population in your area will be down below 8000 people, if you wait it out 2 months it will be less but the people left will be desperate or very very good at pillaging for survival.
4. Now is the time you get out of dodge and move toward your bug out location (move only at night and avoid concentrations of people)

If you don't have the BOL you are screwed


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Mind games...love'em

First, the houses circled are pretty well indefensible from a field of fire point of view (I think that was Sparky's point). I'd move to one of the houses that has the best/longest field of fire. Secure as many weapons as possible as well as the ammo. Don't worry about getting a massive amount of ammo, it's heavy and you can't carry alot of it once you have to move out. One of the houses on the canal might be good, and the canal might provide a formidable barrier if you feed the gators the dead looters on a reg basis. Besides some people can't swim. It might let you concentrate your limited firepower.

Second is water. Like Montana says, gotta have it. Try to save all the tap water possible. Even though the electricity is out, gravity still works. It's possible to get some water out of the taps if you are in a lower portion of the water grid. Fill anything that will hold water until it quits running. Alot of hurricane areas use a water bob. Heavy duty trash bags will work in a pinch. Think rationing now. Look for containers that will seal and are portable for when you need to move later.

Third, secure as much lightweight food as possible. Eat the heavy stuff first. If you have to move out on foot, even if you use your bikes as a pack mule like the viets did, you still have to carry water which is heavy. Try to save the lightweight foods for when you move out. If you can, dehydrate as much as possible. 

Start looking for quick, defendable fall back positions and planning the route you would like to take to your next location. If your final location is very far away, it would be helpful to plan waypoints along the way that provide you some security ahead of time. That being said, don't expect your plan to survive initial contact. But at least you have an idea of where and how you might get there.

I'd also get as much first aid supplies as possible and condense it down to as many "squad" and personal kits as needed.

Personally, I would try to move by the end of the second week, in this scenario. That would be enough time to prep as much as possible, and things would hopefully not be so out of control that you might be able to move fairly freely, yet discreetly to your BOL.

There's lots of things I've missed here...you could write a book about it. But it's a good exercise and great question.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Take inventory of your assets both physical and mental; you said there are elderly and children abound. The elderly can likely help cook off the previously frozen foods, organize clothing and sort through the house for assets. The youngsters can be sent to a known neighbors house to dig latrines for them, make connections to neighbors by encouraging them to eat perishables quickly and cook/store what ever else they can. Stronger adults (myself and hopefully a few others) will take the money and anything we feel can be bartered and seek out weapons, buckets, soaps or ingredients for the same. I would not expect to enjoy a generator or find one. In this situation I'd seek relationships with neighbors and ask someone who jumps in with weapons to take the lead on neighborhood security (a lot better than house security). I'd only take on about 3-4 hours of sleep at the first 72 hours because this would be the critical time and every minute would count.

IF I could find a vehicle that was useable I'd trade grandmas house for it and bug out.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

First place I'm going is my school. Schools have kitchens which mean food. Each school (at least in my area) is required to store emergency food and water in the event of a natural disaster, or other event that requires keeping students at school for an extended period of time without the ability to replenish supplies. A school is tough to defend unless you have a large group. There are numerous entrances, lots of windows and access generally from all sides. Get what you're going to get and go. The location of these schools in relation to the houses could work as a rally point for perimeter security, but again, it requires a large group. I know my school like the back of my hand and have every advantage as home field, along with access, and I would not want to get into a gunfight in it.

Your retention pond is a viable source of water as it is primarily storm water run off. It needs filtered and boiled, but it should be good to go. You retention pond also works as a natural security barrier. It is fenced, and, has water, like a moat. The dark black line to the left of the houses, the one that goes north, then breaks west, looks like an irrigation canal. Another barrier. Secure the road at the irrigation canal that leads into the school from the west, and the main road through the housing area at the northern most point. Then your major concern becomes the woods to the north. 

If you can secure the schools, you have play fields that can be used for animals or farming. I also saw some other open areas that could be used for the same purpose.

Many new housing developments now have underground "filtering vaults" in order to remove sediment from storm water run off, especially if that water ends up even remotely close to a stream. It goes in yucky, comes out clear. But again, boil it. 

But what you have there is a big area, and without a lot of cooperation and engagement by your neighbors, I would be inclined to loot the school and take off.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ok I'm basing all info based on your map + what you have 

first days (your already part o a group) find all the locals Upto the end of the street (if the middle grouping would be best)

find out how your going to power the pump... (trade almost everything to get that bloody pump working) 

second thing try and trade for at least 1 firearm 

on your travels to this bol purchase as many bic lighters as you can and cigarettes

avoid the schools like the plague, they use them as evac centres 

within a few weeks, that street needs to disappear, rubble, trees, you will work it out, assuming the pump is working, keep a "small team" looking for empty bottles.. and attempt to trade water (the rivers will become heavily polluted by now) set up a pit, and a makeshift shower

6 months, assuming all has gone to plan, by now I would have plenty of meats (hopefully preserved) and be living quite comfortably, by this time I should have made it to my bol (assuming I have one or home) and gathered a few supplies... if any are left (pays to have a good gun safe)

and live a day at a time...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oh would avoid the schools like a plague, they are all "evac" centres or the chances of them being one is too high to take the risk


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't stay anywhere I had to defend. You will be outnumbered. I would concentrate on getting somewhere I could hunker down and concentrate on getting food, water and shelter.

You will find most of what you need on the river. I would follow it up steam 'til I got away from people. Climate is mild enough that you don't need much shelter. If you can fish you will survive.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

After a little googling, (haha googling is a word in spell check)

Population of Florida is 350 people per square mile, a cool census map : Florida QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau

I'm glad you posted as I looked up my county

Ravalli County QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau

17 people per square mile, I think we will win this game. BTW I did some research earlier and using current technology the small valley I live in produces enough food to feed my entire state.

Of course "current" will change drastically but I think we can easily feed the 40,000 people that live here with our 2400 square miles of property.

There is a reason this is considered the American Redoubt.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool link. 1.7 persons per sq mile....God I Love this place 
Humboldt County, Nevada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Montana Rancher said:


> After a little googling, (haha googling is a word in spell check)
> 
> Population of Florida is 350 people per square mile, a cool census map : Florida QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

By the way John, how come I don't get my BOB and weapon?

Every vehicle we own has it's own BOB with clothes, ammo, and the bare essentials. Plus 2 days worth of food and water.

And my weapon pretty much goes where I go. At least a pistol and spare mag. Sometimes a rifle.

Oh...I get it! I musta been running out of my mistresses house nekked!

You sneaky b*****d...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> By the way John, how come I don't get my BOB and weapon?


there are many possibilities that could land you without the bob or your firearm or both, (just saying)

but play the game, there is no right or wrong answer, maybe something you think of may increase the chance of surviving.... or something someone else suggests...


----------



## johnbarron (Dec 20, 2013)

Great responses everyone. This thread is going exactly as I planned. Part of the rules was designed to help others think. What if you flew to another state for a funeral and had no BOB or weapon? Whatever the scenario, that is the one I created to help everyone step out of their comfort zone. Also, let's stop talking about making your way to your BOL. Whatever possible thing that would prevent it, just happened. Let's say massive band of gangs set up shop completely preventing you crossing. Or disease. yeah's that's better. Bottom line, this location is where you are stuck. There is stuff here for you to survive. I didn't pick a downtown Atlanta 

Also for those who have no idea of Florida, there are no basements anywhere here. Also, you can dig a well to about 50-80 feet deep and hit water. Almost everyone who has a sprinkler system uses well water for that purpose. It is filled with rust, but it is fresh.

Let's keep with the theme of no electricity. It just makes things harder, so more challenging. FYI - there is a way to draw water from a well with no electricity. Hope this helps everyone: countryside - homesteading - self-reliance - simple life


----------



## johnbarron (Dec 20, 2013)

Also, I chose this location so it would have access to lots of stuff, without being in the country. 99% of us would choose to be rural rather than urban, as we see urban being more dangerous and more challenging. However, this is on the outskirts of a city. You have potential access to people (albeit, probably not experienced woodsman or even able to handle a gun).

Here is a couple more aspects of the scenario.

My first thought is that it would be nice to send hunting/gathering parties due east and due west. Those going East can fish and there is an ample supply of shrimp, crab, and other seafood. Those heading West can gather plenty of available grapefruit and oranges. Also, there are farms with cattle, and other wildlife. Heading either direction could be dangerous if bandits blockade that one key east/west road. However, these options could still be available by using other avenues rather than the main road, but that could obviously take longer and would either involve traveling through other neighborhoods or though wooded areas, slowing travel, and making bikes probably useless if wooded areas are needed for travel.

Couple questions. Assuming you cannot go more than 10 miles (outside the image shown below): would you try and move you and your group of elderly and youngins out west on the farms, or out east by the ocean, or stay put? While there still is an option of just staying in the immediate areas of the secure neighborhood and using that river as a food source, it may be safer if you can secure that limited area, but it doesn't offer as much resources.

Of course, this all assumes there is no larger cooperation (barter stand set up on that main East /West road).










FYI - the neighborhood mentioned earlier in this thread (with the schools) is circled in red (near the center) in the above picture


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Fresh water will be a problem at the ocean.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting and good scenario. I'm on an iPad so I'll be brief.

Seal off the neighborhood and pool resources. Based on what your opening post said you won't make it otherwise. Water water water. Get the well operational. Fishing and hunting parties are good however... Cattle are owned and the rancher would shoot you deader than dead. Game will be hunted out within a month or two, max. The citrus is owned too and the farmer will probably shoot you as well. Otherwise, it will be all picked clean in weeks if not days. You have thousands of people with the same idea competing for the same game and fish. And some of them will kill for it. I seem to recall you said no weapons. If so, your in bad shape or worse. 

Bottom line is that if you're unprepared, head to a shelter. Otherwise you're putting yourself and family at risk. 

If someone INSISTED on trying, then pool resources, block neighborhood using trees or cars, scavenge immediately anything useful, use the ocean for food to sustain as best you can. The ocean can provide a ton of food I'd your smart about it. And many many will not compete with you. 

As was said, if it last a long time, and you survive, there will be 35-50% less people competing with you and unfortunately less mouths for you to feed. 

As to working on the house, spot on with the sewer, good ideas about burying and sanitation. Hygiene or lack of will kill many.


----------



## johnbarron (Dec 20, 2013)

more great comments. FYI, nearly all of Florida has access to fresh water via a well.


















I could have picked a harder location where a well would have to go 600 feet and you might nit have long enough rope for that, but this made it a tad easier.

I suspect the comment above about fresh water being a problem at the ocean was intended to address whether to re-locate at the ocean or not. But even then, you can see, plenty of people who live right on the beach still have wells that brings up fresh water. I agree, that getting water is the #1 concern. I agree that retention ponds or a river or catching rain water are all good choices, but to me, that well is key (or any well, as there are many). That way you can bring up fresh water in the security of a protected area (yard) and you don't have to worry about dry spells.

Keep the great idea rolling.

If this thread appeals, when it dies, maybe someone else can pick a different location/scenario and start a new thread for spitballing ideas.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well I will still do everything in my power to get the well up and running 

securing the neighborhood upto the school is too risky for my taste, its easier to get those streets to disappear than make the entire block 

having the woods close also makes for a fun challenge, a escape rute/something else to worry about (unless it's a marsh/swamp)

the farming land, attempt trade, (meat for veggies or such) but a lot of undesirables will make a farm a target (food + water) so its a massive risk 

would do everything in my power to avoid the schools, everything....

normally gran or someone has a veggie garden this = seeds, struggle first off, but can create a good stable food source...

maybe, been a more rural area, finding the local police department maybe worth a little trip, (defend your little patch first, then see what the police will do to defend the town??) but personally it's me and mine, and if I worry about the big picture, chances are I will make a mistake = un nessacery deaths


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife asked me once what we would do if an EMP hit while we were at a sporting event or in one of the Bay Area big cities (SF, Oak, San Jose) as we do frequent them. 

In direct conflict with the OP I would be armed and even if I'd ridden mass transit to SF I'd still have some gear. My goal would be to locate a Costco or another store, convince the security / management that we need bikes, backpacks, and some essentials for the road and head out. There are many positive ways to make that convincing in a positive way, not a taking or criminal way though if it was night time I would not hesitate to break, enter, take, but I'd still leave behind my contact info and plan to pay for my taking if by miracle it was a false alarm or things returned to normal. 

In my head, right now, and on paper for my wife is a bug out list from Costco. Those items we would need to get home. Bikes, packs, jerky, water, meds, energy bars, and a few other things.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Keeping in the scenario of the thread, that close to the ocean, in Florida, surrounded by a sizable population, I would be concerned with Yellow Fever and other diseases. I think they would probably come on pretty quick with many of the sheeple drinking unsafe drinking water and crapping in the streets. Once a disease like that infects a few people, it could spread like wildfire pretty quickly. 

I would do my best to move inland and hunker down ASAP.


----------



## snork (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...Yellow Fever and other diseases. I think they would probably come on pretty quick with many of the sheeple drinking unsafe drinking water and crapping in the streets. Once a disease like that infects a few people, it could spread like wildfire pretty quickly.


^^ a good reason to avoid joining a mass crowd which will probably use the school as a base. I figure if there is no electricity, it would take a few days for anyone to figure out that the school would be a good location to distribute foods, so if I needed food, I would have no problem taking 10 or so large cans of beans or veggies. I wouldn't clean them out, but I would like to have a whole bunch to not need to relocate to that school and join the crowds.

Of course, if I was able to obtain ample food supplies from a local grocery store, then there would be no need to consider taking from a school, but you just KNOW that the school would have certain foods in stock.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I'm sure the folks that work at the school would realize there was food there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Also, just a question to the OP, isn't the reason we prepare, and those of us on this site try to prepare, to avoid being in the situation you presented? Just curious.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Also, just a question to the OP, isn't the reason we prepare, and those of us on this site try to prepare, to avoid being in the situation you presented? Just curious.


there is always a chance it all goes to shit (this is on the lines of worse case scenario) no reason not to prep for this to (this prep=knowledge)


----------



## johnbarron (Dec 20, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Also, just a question to the OP, isn't the reason we prepare, and those of us on this site try to prepare, to avoid being in the situation you presented? Just curious.


Of course. But what if you were 1000 miles from home/BOL and the SHTF? Then what? My scenario basically makes you THINK. I feel we can all improve our knowledge. Furthermore, this little exercise demonstrates to newbies how to think.

It is not very helpful to read comments like, "that is why you prep." or "you should have prepared better." Those kind of comments don't offer anything other than arrogance. I also threw in nuggets that may not be in YOUR current situation, but certainly would make things challenging, such as no weapon, not at your home/BOL, needing to care for elderly and kids. If the SHTF, having a group of woodsmen snipers would be real nice, but the reality is that probably that won't be the situation, so why not think/discuss other things?


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

WARNING: Novel to follow:

1. Get the neighbors together STAT 2. Split the group into smaller parties: A - raid the school, B - Pack up the houses of all usable food & meds *Note, seniors never throw out meds. There are always lots of meds at a senior's house, as well as asper creme, icy-hot, Done's Pills, Geritol, etc. C - Gather all the H2O you can carry and then some, 3. When groups are all back, everyone get what inprovised weapons are in each house. Think outside the box: Lawn mower blades, screw drivers, cans of aerosol & lighters, kitchen knives, grilling forks, bike innertubes for slingshots, golf clubs, etc. Make sure nothing is shiney, to tip off bad guys. Kids are really good at thinking out of the box. Put them to work too with an adult partner. 4. When night falls (hopefully still on the first day) head to a marina that you know has sail boats. Hopefully SOMEONE in the group knows how to sail. Tie row boats to sailer to tow away from dock, etc. Stay away from the coast, but not too far out. Head to less populated area. OR head West as far from the population/city as possible, stopping at safe places during the day - such as brick or cinder block buildings, abandoned buildings and travel at night until you can get away from the city. On good city streets you shuold be able to make at least 4 miles per hour for the first 5 - 6 hours.

You could improvise and modify coaster wagons, wheel barrows, garden wagons, bikes, etc to help carry seniors and little kids. Improvise harnesses for the group memebers to pull the wagons and switch off every hour. If the kids are fussy, use children's tylenol to help them sleep until you're away from the city and suburbs. Everyone carries a backpack and maybe a duffle also. All stuff split up evenly between families, so if one family wants to split from the group, they aren't taking all the knives, all the food, etc.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I you HAVE to bug in: 
Get the neighbors together STAT. Split into groups: 1 works to secure houses. 2. blocks the roads with cars, etc. 3. work on the wells for water access. 4. Have a rading party go to the school to get as much food as possible. Go to both schools for everything usable. Work together to get everything done as fast as possible. Clear the trees in back or set up alarm systems so you know possible bad guys are coming. Have the kids think of alarm systems. They are so creative. They are usually better at thinking outside of the box, as well as any seniors.

There will be a lot of sheeple that won't know what the heck is going on, and will want to wait for rescue. Hopefully do the first 3 before sheeple figure out what's happening. Start the bug in process a.s.a.p. Make a list of people and their talents - school kids can do this - so you know who to go to for specific needs. Look for improvised weapons as listed in last post.

Catch rabitts live to start a breeding program. I would raid the closest catholic churc of gold items. If it's a false alarm I can always bring the items back to the church and talk to the priest - face the music. But if it's not, you may need that gold for buying necessaries. I would also raid the nearest library for self sufficiency books and entertainment reading for the kids and adults. There are a lot of how-to books at the library. These things (raiding the church and library) I'd have 3 or 4 from the group do on the second day, if poss. Have Teenage kids help, they're fast and strong.

If you're that colse to the ocean, you're gonna get rain. Set up collection systems all over the neighborhood. From roof tops, open buckets to catch rain, tarps strung between trees, etc. Patrols will have to be set up and guards. Maybe up in trees, if you can find someone to buy guns and ammo from. Make bows and arrows.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I would NOT be going to the school as a permanent option. I think it's far too big of a building to secure as an individual or small group. I might consider a recon trip there to see if any resources were available.

I would spend the first day securing what I have. I'd do this by tearing trim out or cutting shelves, etc to block all of the window tracks or just go all out and board them all up. I'd also improvise trip wire warning systems on the steps and sidewalks.

I wouldn't waste time trying to make the house's infrastructure work outside of septic. There's no electricity, remember?

The second day I'd spend scouting the resources in the immediate area... i.e. the woods directly behind the house and the neighbors. As far as the woods are concerned, is there a good "rally point" where all family members can head if something happened? Is there an opportunity to hunt or trap? Is there a viable freshwater source hidden by the canopy of the trees on the map? As far as the neighbors are concerned, can they be trusted? Can we pool resources and form a stronger group? Is there anyone we need to keep an eye on who is potentially dangerous?

Further from that, my plan would depend on the results of those first 2-3 days. 

If the neighbors were dangerous or there were no viable local resources, I'd consider fleeing likely in a southeast-ish direction avoiding homes when possible. I'd fuel up at the river with fresh water and fish if possible before heading due east for the coast. The other attractive option for leaving is the farm and orange grove to the northwest. 

If the situation allowed me to stay put, I'd try to do that and continue using resources in my immediate area. Rainwater collection is a no-brainer. You'd need to come up with a way to hold larger volumes of it. In the florida heat you could also likely do solar distillation at least initially. I would start by just putting leaves and such in sealed ziploc bags. When the sun hits them, the water evaporates out and then condenses once the pressure in the bag builds up. That might not be a long term solution though. You'd likely have to get to filtering, etc.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

You could also set up larger scale defenses like staging logs or rocks on the roof to take out intruders. I think it would be worth your while to try to acquire a gun or 12 if possible.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is difficult at best to harden a building but the more entrances/exits the more difficult it becomes. There is really no such thing as a secure building as has been demonstrated in past wars. You can make a smaller building less likely to be assaulted but a bigger building is just more head-aches. I don't care how many pots of boiling oil you have on the ramparts a simple home made bomb will make it a trap for whomever is inside.

Maybe I just expect others to be as savvy as I am but I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility that someone will know how to make a pipe bomb. That means you have to have a secure field that is at least as big as a person can throw a football.

I was counting up the keywords in this post and I'm sure it just put me on a couple more government lists.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It is difficult at best to harden a building but the more entrances/exits the more difficult it becomes. There is really no such thing as a secure building as has been demonstrated in past wars. You can make a smaller building less likely to be assaulted but a bigger building is just more head-aches. I don't care how many pots of boiling oil you have on the ramparts a simple home made bomb will make it a trap for whomever is inside.
> 
> Maybe I just expect others to be as savvy as I am but I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility that someone will know how to make a pipe bomb. That means you have to have a secure field that is at least as big as a person can throw a football.
> 
> I was counting up the keywords in this post and I'm sure it just put me on a couple more government lists.


Don't worry, we are all on lists here.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is not prepper based. 1st a prepper will have food supply for the short term.

In a crisis don't go out for stuff, that is mistake #1. Have a some food and water stocked for a bug in. A months supply of food is only 2 bags of 8kg rice per person. That is perhaps less than $20 per person. Second.. know your trees. Most trees are edible, and have edible food stuff. Plant edible trees such as orange or banana. start a garden. Let your lawn grow weeds in your law, local parks etc.. are often edible, learn your weeds.

Do not go out to get supplies in crisis, you don't need them. If a total collapse occurs the situation will not be like it is now. Government will take control on national security grounds for any major disaster. The small scale disaster is to bug in in the short term unless you know you have a way out. Wait for a few days unless it is nuclear listen to news reports with hand crank radios - normally major communications firms have their own power systems and backups, there are also mobile systems and radio waves may travel beyond one power companies reach if the entire grid doesn't go down.

But no unless your home comes under a threat, don't go out for stuff.

Run your water lines and collect the water, if you don't have containers run it into your bath, you still have a pump from water pressure. However clean water may disapear not long after, get as much as you can immediately.

In even of urban chaos traffic jams in populated areas, most urban areas, is highly likely.

Stay home lock the doors go to your safe room, you do have a safe room right. Baricade it. Your choice of self defence weapons and training is your choice. A good thing to have is holes for weapons for any serious attacker however you should be able to set up a deadfall trap that will take out any single attacker fairly easily. A group attack on a home I would think would not be highly likely initially.

Electric fencing that is deployable to inside a home with a backup battery will likely be fairly effective but hanging deadfalls you can setup will be prety good. IMO though I would not expect residential looting within the first 72 hours of a crisis, as people will still be busy in major commercial zones.

Most people can survive a month or more off their own body catabolism. make sure you have water, stock some food and you should be good. stay put. You could go door to door.. people will start going onto their porch or walking the neighbourhood after a couple days disconnected.

A large TV makes a good deadfall weight.

If you have a basement that may be good for a hot climate. Fire is also a really good defence you can make a flame thrower out of bbq propane tank pretty easily which can be used for area denile.

If there is a serious threat you can hide out in the woods take water with you, get some cammo make a ghillie suit just wait..if you have a strong mind chances are things will be ok for a week or so, if things go longer than a week, that is getting crazy. You can always go between the woods and your house or set up a remote monitoring system. such as motion sensor to remote alarm or sound alarm. You can store these in a faraday cage.. none the less if its not there you can try to monitor with some binoculars from the woods. If people go to either place you can do the other if you suspect home to home searches or other threats. However if the government is friendly or whomever does the evacuation if applicable then you can just wait in the house for them to come. If you don't trust anyone who is going to invade your home to remove you from it go to the woods learn about thermal imaging defences and wait it out.

Most likely though I wouldn't expect problems right away in the map you provided. Just don't go anywhere have a good defence and stay aware. Get your water and set up food rationing. Community leaders will start to set a community action plan into action that will likely involve government staff such as police, fire and other emergency service workers.

Get contact info for your ward consellor.. get in touch with them ask what is going on etc.. normally they live in the community.

Government has what is called COG continuity of government - lock into that and you will be in the loop for what is going on.

https://apps.floridadisaster.org/cog/

Don't go anywhere unless you are at risk of lethality.. people on the road are 1. not prepared 2. likely in a slight state of panic, they are your initial greatest risk. Also it could impede repair operations or emergency response operations risking others lives and the speed of recovery.

Your major concerns will be chemical environmental dangers due to failing industrial systems. Bio dangers will develope potentially due to raw sewage overflow. If you are anywhere near a nuclear powerplant it is a whole different ball game


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait for the Government to come help you? I think you're pulling our legs on that advice. Please, just don't hold your breath.


----------

